# Back Attack...



## MilburnCreek (Feb 16, 2013)

So, here is the picture I took on Feb 3 (12 days ago) when I asked you guys for advice:







I've been working on tightening up my midsection, and have hit my back three times since then (with two major squat/deadlift days in between).  Here's today's photos... (Feb 15).  Unfortunately a different pose, but I think a better one.   LOTS of room for improvement, but I like what I see already....












Criticism always welcome.....


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 16, 2013)

Coming along quite well. Keep up the great work


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can definitely see the change in the size of your waist which gives you more of the V-shape


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

You're on a good routine.keep loading plates and the back will grow. Thanks for update..


----------



## thebrick (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking good MilburnCreek. Very nice progress.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 18, 2013)

Great progress. The major back muscles are quite responsive to overload.
One of the few times I do some negative work on occasion. 
Keep stretching with static hangs too . You be suprised how much that helps 
when bringing your back up. keep going. Nice changes. T


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 18, 2013)

Making progress MC. Keep making those great meals and keep hitting those weight man!!


----------

